# codebase



## der simpel (9. Sep 2003)

hallo masters...  

ich hab mit html-converter jetztnochmal geguckt, und s'hat anscheinend geklappt. aber ist viel mehr code als das normale einbinden zeugs....  und es ist ein ganz normales hallo welt applet (kein Japplet). hinter codebase stand ein link, welcher beim aufstarten der htmlseite ein download-start bei sun verursachte.  häääääää???   ich hab java plugin 1.4.2.0.1 oder so etwas bereits inst. 

also:


was zu daivel muss hinter codebase stehen???  ein herzliches dankeschon an alle hilfsbereiten  


<OBJECT 
    classid = "clsid:CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA"
    codebase = "?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????"
    WIDTH = "400" HEIGHT = "300" NAME = "TestApplet" ALIGN = "middle" VSPACE = "0" HSPACE = "0" >
    <PARAM NAME = CODE VALUE = "HalloApplet.class" >
    <PARAM NAME = CODEBASE VALUE = "." >
    <PARAM NAME = NAME VALUE = "TestApplet" >
    <PARAM NAME = "type" VALUE = "application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.4.1_02">
    <PARAM NAME = "scriptable" VALUE = "false">

    <COMMENT>
	<EMBED 
            type = "application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.4.1_02" 
            CODE = "HalloApplet.class"
            JAVA_CODEBASE = "."
            NAME = "TestApplet"
            WIDTH = "400"
            HEIGHT = "300"
            ALIGN = "middle"
            VSPACE = "0"
            HSPACE = "0"  
	    scriptable = false 
	    pluginspage = "http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/index.html#download">
	    <NOEMBED>
   diese hure von einem browser ist zu fagging behindert um dschawa äpplez anzuzeigen!!!!.            </NOEMBED>
	</EMBED>
    </COMMENT>
</OBJECT>


----------



## der simpel (10. Sep 2003)

endlich... mein hallo welt applet funktioniert.

ich hab einfach bei der htmldatei das ".class" hinter ' code="halloweltApplet.class" '  weggelassen, und dann mit html converter nochmals probiert.

-funst!!!  (so eine schaise, warum denn so compliziert....?)


----------



## DTR (10. Sep 2003)

Jaja, ich kenne diese Probleme mit Applets. Kennt vieleicht jemand ein gutes Tutorial, in dem beschrieben ist was man den nun bei Applet/JApplets alles in die html Datei reinschreiben muss, damit es läuft. Ich meine nicht bloß ein Beispiel, sondern richtig mit erklärung, was welche bedeutung hat. Ich denke sowas würde mir und sicher auch anderen sehr viel rumprobieren ersparen.


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Sep 2003)

DTR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jaja, ich kenne diese Probleme mit Applets. Kennt vieleicht jemand ein gutes Tutorial, in dem beschrieben ist was man den nun bei Applet/JApplets alles in die html Datei reinschreiben muss, damit es läuft. Ich meine nicht bloß ein Beispiel, sondern richtig mit erklärung, was welche bedeutung hat. Ich denke sowas würde mir und sicher auch anderen sehr viel rumprobieren ersparen.



Wie man Applets in HTML einbaut, finde ich in SelfHTML gut erklärt. Direkt zu der Seite: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/multimedia/java_applets.htm


----------

